# DIY cultipacker



## mudfoot (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm wanting to build a cultipacker to pull behind an atv has anyone done this. Thinking about 5 ft wide any ideas?


----------



## joey1919 (Oct 16, 2013)

well most of it should be easy, 5' of 10" or so pipe, 6 ' of 1" or so shaft or schedule 80 pipe. couple of cheaper bearings to fit shaft. piece of flat plate to cut the circular pieces for the ends and some angle,pipe, or c-channel for the draw bar. I cant think of anything cheap to weld to your larger pipe for texture at the moment,3'8 rebar maybe


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yep built might own not cheap either


----------



## mudfoot (Oct 16, 2013)

That was my thoughts maybe welding rebar around every so often for traction any one know what it would need to weigh in order to break up the chunks of clay left after harrowing and level it out?


----------



## joey1919 (Oct 16, 2013)

mudfoot said:


> That was my thoughts maybe welding rebar around every so often for traction any one know what it would need to weigh in order to break up the chunks of clay left after harrowing and level it out?



don't know but, if you can make a water tight weld you could weld in a threaded coupling , on the side wall, and put a plug in it, you could then add water to adjust weight as needed. but then the bearing would have to be moved from the sidewall of your main pipe to the draw bar


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 16, 2013)

I used a 8" pc of plastic pipe with the ridges in it and cut ends to fit. Drilled a hole in the middle of the plywood.installed a 1" pipe thru that and cemented inside the plastic pipe. welded a frame together with a3/4" stud going inside the pipe.I also welded on a 2" ball coupler to connect to my 4 wheeler.Make sure you have the pipe completely straight or it will not compact equally. I will try to get pics this weekend.


----------



## mudfoot (Oct 16, 2013)

That's kinda what I'm thinking is it heavy enough with the 8 inch pipe?


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 16, 2013)

mudfoot said:


> That's kinda what I'm thinking is it heavy enough with the 8 inch pipe?



I put 3.5 bags of concrete. It weighs almost 400 lbs. Its all my kawasaki 400 4 x 4 wants on an uphill drag.
Look up page 2 of Arrow Flingers homemade implement thread for pics of mine post # 68


----------



## 7 point (Oct 16, 2013)

I made this to go behind the tractor its 6'' pipe packed full of sand with the ends welded up.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 16, 2013)

Pick up something like this for $100 on craigslist and grind off the barbs.  then weld rebar or something else as mentioned above.


----------



## Todd E (Oct 16, 2013)

You can make them outta the black ridged culvet pipe and fill with cement, as mentioned above. Also, you can buy the actual cultipacker individual pieces from agri sites on the www and make your own however wide you want it.
http://www.agrisupply.com/cultipack...SIDE&utm_medium=NaturalSS&utm_campaign=SSIDE/

Buying parts and welding........you can make this. It is a flip over model..........


----------

